# AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?



## crocodile (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
suche das perfekte Akku für meinen E-Motor, wer kann helfen? 

Die Daten: Aluboot 4,5m mit Ausrüstung/Besatzung ein Gewicht so um 500-600kg. E-Motor, terrova ipilot 55lbs.

In die engere Auswahl kommen wohl AGM um die 120ah oder eben diese LiFeYPo4 Akku 90Ah. Die AGM wiegt ungefähr das doppelte wie die Lithium (+15kg), AGM ist größer und die Lithium soll 3x mehr Zyklen schaffen und ist teurer. 

Nur habe ich einen etwas seltsamen Hinweis gelesen, wie 

...Thunder-Sky/Winston LiFeYPo4 TS-LP12V90AH
Entgegen immer wieder lautenden Gerüchten sind in den Blöcken KEINE Selektierten Zellen enthalten!!
Winston selbst gibt die Zellen daher nicht umsonst ausschließlich als Starterbatterie frei!
(siehe Datenblatt!)
Beachten Sie auch den Hinweis auf Cycle Life(year) anstelle von cycles!

Die Blöcke schaffen selbstversändlich KEINE 3000 oder mehr Zyklen! im Gegensatz zu den Einzelzellen

Zur Verwendung ausschließlich als Starterbatterie 
Die Batterie ist einbaufähig vorgeladen...

wieder andere schreiben

...LiFeYPo4 Akku 90Ah 12Volt für den Bootsmotoren oder Elektro-Mobilitätsbereich. Sogenannte Lithium-Eisen-Yttrium-Phosphat Akkus (lithium ferrum polymer) werden heutzutage bei modernen Hybrid Fahrzeugen als Energiespeicher genutzt. Der LiFeYPo4 Akku ist eine Weiterentwicklung des Lithium Ionen Akku und bietet verbesserte Eigenschaften...


Kann es sich vielleicht um unterschiedliche Akkus handeln? Kann nur bei einem die Art. Nr. "TS-LP12V90AH" ersehen, aussehen ist bei beiden zumindest auf den Bildern identisch.

Wer besitzt denn bereits nen Lithium und kann berichten?


----------



## Lucius (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Hy,

Ich hab die Winston mit 90Ah seit Anfang Herbst, insofern kann Ich noch nichts über die Zyklentauglichkeit auf Dauer sagen.
Gelesen habe Ich das auch vereinzelt bevor Ich mir die Batterie zulegte war aber auch erstaunt wie viele diese ja explizit für E-Motoren anbieten...

Ich muss sagen das Handling mit dem dazu passenden Ladegerät ist absolut simpel, die Ladezeiten sensationell und das Gewicht sowieso kein Vergleich zu einer entsprechenden AGM...... 
Insofern bin Ich mit meiner bis dato sehr zufrieden.....:m


----------



## Frankia (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ich habe die gleiche Situation wie mein Vorschreiber. Alleine das Gewicht rechtfertigt aus meiner Sicht den Kauf.


----------



## crocodile (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich denke auch das Gewicht und die Haltbarkeit sind große Pro´s, sollte nichts Negatives mehr kommen wird es eine Lithium.

Irgendwer hier der davon abrät?


----------



## mlkzander (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

abraten werden dir nur die, die keine ahnung davon haben, oder finanziell nur kurzfristig denken

ich habe es hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275356&highlight=lifepo

schon mal versucht zu erklären..........


----------



## ulf (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Hallo Mike

Im anderen Post hast Du ja ganz ordentlich auf die Pauke gehauen. Wo bekommt man denn einen 90 Ah Litium-Akku für 300 Euro, wenn die wie Du schreibst nur 1/3 mehr kostet als ein Blei-Akku ?
Du weist aber hoffentlich schon, daß der Litium-Akku im Handy ein ganz anderer ist wie der, der hier für's Boot genommen werden soll ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## mlkzander (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

hi ulf,

ich rechne natürlich nicht birnen gegen äpfel auf,

eine 115AH AGM gegen die 90er lithium ist kein fairer vergleich

es ging um agm vs lithium und nicht um ne normale blei gegen lithium

vergleichbar wird es erst, wenn ich die real entnehmbaren AH gegenüberstelle, 
also eine 115er gegen die 60er lithium ist schon annähernd das gleiche, 
die im anderem thema erwähnte varta habe ich nicht unter 220€ gefunden,
 die 60er lithium kostet 330€ 

passt doch sogar ziemlich genau?

die 90er lithium liegt bei 480€ und für die real entnehmbare kapazität muss man 
schon bald eine 250er agm haben, die kostet um die 300€ also auch nur 1/3 weniger...............

was das ganze mit nem handyakku zu tun hat weiss ich nicht?

ich kann dir aus erfahrung sagen, dass seit nun fast einem jahr sehr
intensiver und regelmässiger nutzung des lithium akkus ALLE versprechen
des herstellers/händlers eingehalten wurden

ich kann mit dem 90er lithium eine ganze woche pro tag 3-5 ruten (im schnitt in
100m entfernung) am po in der hauptströmung auslegen ohne nachzuladen, 
der 45er motor ist dafür fast etwas zu schwach, so dass ich zumindest fluss auf,
einen relativ hohen vollgasanteil habe, was nun wirklich unmengen strom braucht

effizienter und günstiger geht es wohl kaum


----------



## ulf (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Hallo 

Im Prinzip hast Du recht, wenn ich auch der Meinung bin, daß Du das schon ein wenig sehr schön rechnest. Deiner 90er Litium kannst Du auf auf Dauer nur max 80 % entnehmen, und das auch nur wenn der wirklich rappel voll ist. Da bist du bei entnehmbaren 72 Ah. Wenn Du das dem 240 Ah Blei (AGM oder Vlies) gegenüber stellst ist das schon ein wenig gemogelt. 50% bis 60% sind auch bei modernen Blei-Verbraucherbatterien gut zu entnehmen.

Der Preisverfall bei den Litiums ist aber schon beachtlich #6, so gesehen sind die schon ne alternative.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## mlkzander (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

du hast auch recht, dass ist schon sehr schön gerechnet

aber die anderen vorteile, wie gewicht und längere haltbarkein, sowie die extrem 
kurze ladezeit, sind dann wirklich die k.o. kriterien für die "anderen"


----------



## crocodile (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Super, besten Dank für die rege Beteiligung. Spricht also vieles für die  Lithium, ich denke das Gewicht und die geringeren Maße sind neben der schnellen Aufladung die Punkte, welche für mich hier am wichtigsten sind. Auf 40kg Batterien schleppen habe ich keine Lust, Angeln soll möglichst entspannend sein bis zum Biss. 
Diese Berechnung mit den 50-60% für AGMs war mir nicht bewußt, die Lithium kann wirklich 80% Entladung vertragen? 

Mann, trotzdem nicht ganz leicht die Entscheidung für so´n bissken Strom |bigeyes


----------



## Lucius (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Das tut schon weh, aber wenn die wirklich 3-4 länger halten am Ende  dann rechnet sich das und dein Rücken wird´s dir auch danken!

Ich hab meine ja erst ein halbes Jahr, aber Ich bereue es keine Minute, bei dem Steilufer was wir im Verein haben...#6


----------



## Frankia (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Dein Einstiegsposting hat mich nachdenklich gemacht: Hier steht's: http://litrade.de/shop/Akkus-Zubeho...hunder-Sky-Winston-LiFeYPo4-TS-LP12V40AH.html. Wenn man daraufhin recherchiert, dann muß man die Batterie eigentlich auseinander nehmen http://youtu.be/pV9g8lf0lf4 und Balancer einbauen, wenn man länger was von haben will. Ich glaube inzwischen, dass die Tage der Batterie sonst gezählt sind.


----------



## Lucius (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Das ist aber die einzige Seite bei der das steht,..alle anderen bieten Sie ja explizit als Verbraucherbatterie an...!?

Und was das Video mir sagen soll, weiß Ich nicht - bin da kein Fachmann bei diesem Thema...


----------



## Lucius (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Hier in einem Merkblatt werden Sie auch als Verbraucherbatterien beschrieben...

http://alterna.bplaced.net/Seiten/Infoblatt.html

Die Diskussionen vorallem in Wohnmobil-Foren gehen da recht ins Detail, die Batterien werden von Hersteller in China als Starterbattereien konzipiert aber durch dessen Vertretungen hier auch als Verbraucherbatterien angepriesen.

Die Wahrheit liegt wohl irg. in der Mitte denn viel raten hauptsächlich aufgrund der fehlenden langjährigen Erfahrung mit der Technik erstmal davon ab, während andere die diese verbaut haben bis dato sehr zufrieden zu seien scheinen.

Es geht wohl um die Drift der 4 verbauten Zellen in den Akkus, diese müssten eigentlich über ein Batterie-Management-System immer wieder auf den gleichen Ladezustand gebracht werden, was aber durch die Bauform nicht möglich ist.

Wenn nun sich die Blöcke irg. anfangen unterschiedlich zu laden, meldet die "vollste" Zelle dem Ladegerät "Voll" und der Ladevorgang endet ohne das eventuell andere Zellen auch voll geladen sind und diese sich dann natürlich beim verbrauchen irgendwann zu tief entladen können.

Da aber die Kapazität einer 90Ah Li-Batterie sich mit der einer 150 Ah Batterie vergleichen lässt ist dies glaube Ich ein sehr langer Prozess....


----------



## ulf (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



Lucius schrieb:


> Das ist aber die einzige Seite bei der das steht,..alle anderen bieten Sie ja explizit als Verbraucherbatterie an...!?



Hallo

Das ist eben der einzige, der dazu ehrlich Auskunft gibt. Das Problem ist, daß Litium-Akkus, auch wenn die mittlerweile etwas robuster sind, bei gewissen Parametern doch recht empfindlich reagieren. Dazu gehören insbesondere Überladung und sehr starke Entladung. Gegen die Überladung kommen die Balancer in's Spiel. Wenn man den Akkublock lädt, weis das Ladegerät in der Regel nicht, welche Spannung die einzelne Zelle hat. Die Balancer sorgen dafür, daß die auch bei leicht unterschiedlichen Zellen gleich gehalten wird und somit keine einzelne Zelle überladen wird.
Wenn der Herstellen in dem Zusammehang das Schlagwort "Starterbatterie" in's Spiel bringt, dann bedeutet das nur, daß der Akku eben über die Lichtmaschine geladen wird und damit eben nie ganz voll wird, sprich auch bei leicht unterschiedlichen Zellen findet keine Überladung der einzelnen Zellen statt. z.B. die schon genannte Winston-Zelle hat eine Ladeschlußspannung von 4V, bei vier Stück wären das 16V. Das bringt eine Lima nie, daher wird zwar nichts überladen, aber eben auch nie richtig voll. 
Eine zu starke Entladung kann man mit entsprechenden Schutzschaltungen verhindern, oder wie Mike, eben die Spannung über ein Meßgerät, in seinem Fall ein Echolot, im Auge behalten.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Lucius (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ich habe mir ein vom Shop dazu empfohlenes Ladegerat gekauft, welches wohl den entsprechenden Ladeverlauf hat bis 14V...

http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/IUoU-Ladegeraet-20A

Aber da ja in der Batterie 4 Zellen verbaut sind würde in diesem Fall ein BMS oder Balancer nichts bringen, ausser man öffnet die Batterie!?

Ich denke beim normalen fahren mit einem E-Motor zum angeln dürfte bei diesen 90Ah-Batterie ein Tiefentladen eher unwahrscheinlich sein und die Überladung sollte doch das Ladegerät im Griff haben, mal abgesehen von der sogenannten Drift beim laden!?


----------



## Frankia (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ich wollte das Aussengehäuse sowieso entfernen (Gewicht) und kann mich damit auch direkt um jede Zelle kümmern. So wie ich das sehe, kostet das am Ende keinen Pfennig, wenn ich dafür das jetzige Ladegerät verkaufe.


----------



## Frankia (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



crocodile schrieb:


> Super, besten Dank für die rege Beteiligung. Spricht also vieles für die  Lithium, ich denke das Gewicht und die geringeren Maße sind neben der schnellen Aufladung die Punkte, welche für mich hier am wichtigsten sind. Auf 40kg Batterien schleppen habe ich keine Lust, Angeln soll möglichst entspannend sein bis zum Biss.
> Diese Berechnung mit den 50-60% für AGMs war mir nicht bewußt, die Lithium kann wirklich 80% Entladung vertragen?
> 
> Mann, trotzdem nicht ganz leicht die Entscheidung für so´n bissken Strom |bigeyes



sag bescheid, wenn du startest. Verkaufe eventl. Dann mein Ladegerät :vik:


----------



## mlkzander (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

das ist ein gutes thema mit vielen guten infos geworden, danke dafür


----------



## crocodile (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Da ist man schon kurz davor die Bestellung raus zu hauen...
Bin jetzt natürlich wieder am rätseln was das beste ist und habe evtl. noch eine alternative gefunden:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Blei-Akku-12...t=DE_TV_Video_Audio_Akkus&hash=item2a331d775b

Oder ist das nix? Vom Gewicht her auch noch im Rahmen, ca. 10kg weniger als vergleichbare, da ich sowieso etwas mehr Tiefgang vorne brauche.


----------



## Frankia (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

30 kg sind echt keine Alternative ;-)


----------



## Lucius (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

30 Kg zu 13 Kg ist halt schon ein Argument, 
das ist mehr als 2 mal der Lithium-Akku...;-)


----------



## ulf (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Hallo crocodile

Die Batterie wiegt grade mal so viel wie z.B. eine 80Ah Markenbatterie (Exide ES900). Auch das Volumen ist nicht viel größer. Ich würde mir die nicht kaufen, da ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann, daß die so die angegebenen Daten hält.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Frankia (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ich habe mal gelesen , dass nur zwei Hersteller Batterien mit 100% anbieten. Das war Exide und Optima. Alle anderen flunkern ;-)


----------



## crocodile (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

So, habe heute die 90ah Lithium, das IUoU Ladegerät 12V/20A mit 2 Ausgängen und einen Batteriewächter 60A bestellt. Werde nach den ersten Einsätzen nochmal berichten. Bis dahin


----------



## mlkzander (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

falls der batteriewächter für den e-motor sein soll, storniere den

der löst beim einschalten des e-motors sehr oft aus, wegen dem hohen

anfangsstrom, meiner liegt wieder im schrank.............

bau lieber nen voltmeter ein


----------



## Frankia (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

mlkzander...ich habe ein digitales Amperemeter angeschlossen. Bei mir fließen Mini-Ströme :-o  Hast du eventl. was auf der Welle oder sogar einen Trockenlauf?


----------



## mlkzander (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

weder noch soweit ich weiss

aber dieser hier:

http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Batteriewaechter-Tiefentladungsschutz

taugt bei meinem e-motor nicht, 

auf dem hauptboot habe ich ihn auch, da funktioniert er wie er soll


----------



## Frankia (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

komisch...

Übrigens nehme ich den hier ;-)

http://bit.ly/12LeUNS

ne Hupe reicht ;-)


----------



## crocodile (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

ok, guter tipp die Hupe, braucht man nicht ständig ein Auge drauf haben, wie bei dem Wächter auch. Und nen bisschen Geld gespart.


----------



## Frankia (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Aufgrund der PN’s hier meine (& geplante) Stromversorgung:

Istzustand:
Im Moment fahre ich einen 30er MinnKota (nachträglich drehzahlgeregelt) an einem 90Ah LiFeYPo4. Der Akku wurde in ein MinnKota PowerCenter eingebaut. Der Vorteil: angenehmer Tragegriff, Pole mit Flügelmuttern, Zigarettenanzünderdosen und Sicherungen….und : Zwecks Batterieüberwachung habe ich zusätzlich einen Batteriemonitor eingebaut. 
http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Minn-Kota-Power-Center

Was macht ein Batteriemonitor? ( http://www.victronenergy.de/battery-monitors/bmv-600s and bmv-602s/ )
Ein Batteriemonitor subtrahiert den entnommen Strom bzw. addiert den Ladestrom und sagt dir, wieviel Amp noch in der Batterie sind. Viele glauben, dass können sie auch an diesen bunten LED’s ablesen. Das ist aber nicht so. Die LED’s sagen absolut nichts über den Ladezustand.
Ein Haken hat die Sache: Ein Batteriemonitor (hat eine Alarmfunktion) muß permanent am Strom sein. Sobald er getrennt wird, verliert er die Verhältnisse und muß neu kalibriert werden. In Abhängigkeit von der Spannung eine ziemlich genaue Angelegenheit. http://www.victronenergy.de/upload/documents/News-20122903-Segelntest-Batteriemonitore.pdf

Das Problem:
Tief- und Überladungen sind bei einem LiPo der Tot bzw. wird der Akku irreparabel zerstört.
Ich dachte ich hätte durch die Überwachung ausreichend Schutz für diesen teuren Akku, aber durch diesen Thread hier…leider ein Irrtum.

Wenn  man sich dieses Video anschaut, sieht man, dass der Akku aus 4 Einzelzellen besteht: http://youtu.be/pV9g8lf0lf4 (Wollte ich eigentlich nur aus Gewichtsgründen machen ;-)
Dem entsprechen geht es letztlich gar nicht um das Gesamtpaket, sondern um die Pflege und Überwachung  jeder einzelnen Zelle.

Warum?
Die Gesamtspannung kann gut sein, obwohl  3 Zellen beispielsweise 3,47 Volt haben und eine Zelle schon "nur" noch 3,1 Volt. = 13,5 V. Dies soll passieren, wenn es sich um nicht selektierte Batterien handelt bzw. die Zellen im Laufe der Zeit auseinander driften.

Wie vermeidet man (weitestgehend) Überladungen? (4V)
Für diesen Zweck gibt es sogenannte Balancer. Sie werden zwischen den Plus und Minus-Pol geschraubt und vernichten alle Spannungen (hier) über 3,6 Volt bzw. verwandeln diese Energie in Wärme. Ich habe mich für jetzt für diese entschieden: http://faktor.de/batterie-management-systeme/ev-power-system/bms-zellen-modul-cm90.html

Wie vermeide ich Unterspannung? (3V)
Theoretisch erwarte ich Unterspannung nur, wenn ich „dabei bin“ (erwarte ich eigentlich nicht). Folglich verzichte ich auf Bauteile die die Verbraucher trennen, sondern mir reicht ein Alarm. Für den Gesamtstrom misst der Batteriemonitor. Die einzelnen Zellenüberwache ich hiermit (aber für 4 Zellen): http://www.ebay.de/itm/330833040850.

Ach so…die Polklemmen tausche ich noch durch 9mm Schweißstecker mit Buchse aus: http://www.erl-gmbh.de/shop/shop/listenansicht/kategorien/stecker-und-buchsen.html


----------



## Lucius (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

D.h. du machst die Batterie auf und montierst diese Balancer zwischen den Zellen!?

Stellst du mal Fotos hier rein, wenn du fertig bist!?Würde mich brennend interessieren


----------



## Frankia (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

hier sieht man die Batterie ohne Gehäuse:
http://shop.lipopower.de/Winston-40-Ah-12V-LiFeYPO4-Batterie

hier sieht man unten die montierten Balancer
http://faktor.de/batterie-management-systeme/ev-power-system/bms-zellen-modul-cm90.html

ja..dauert aber noch ein paar Tage bei mir (ca. Ende 03)


----------



## crocodile (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Welches Ladegerät nutzt man wenn man diese Balancer einbaut? Haben die empfohlenen Ladegeräte dann eine zu hohe Spannung (http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/IUoU-Ladegeraet-20A) oder sind die weiterhin zu verwenden?


----------



## Frankia (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ich sehe nicht, dass das Probleme bereitet. Man schaltet das Ladegerät eh auf Gel um. Steht auch so in der Anleitung.


----------



## mlkzander (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

und ich behaupte, dass die batterien mit konfektionierten zellen genauso lange halten wie versprochen auch ohne balancer..........

ps: dieses doppelladegerät ist auch unsinn, ob man nun mit 2x 10A lädt oder mit 1x 20A eben 2 batterien nacheinander, macht doch keinen unterschied?


----------



## Lucius (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> und ich behaupte, dass die batterien mit konfektionierten zellen genauso lange halten wie versprochen auch ohne balancer..........
> 
> ps: dieses doppelladegerät ist auch unsinn, ob man nun mit 2x 10A lädt oder mit 1x 20A eben 2 batterien nacheinander, macht doch keinen unterschied?






Ich hoffe mal, denn für die 4-5 Stunden die Ich bei uns im Durchschnitt 
auf dem See mit der Batterie fahre wollte Ich nicht noch so einen Aufstand betreiben...;-)


----------



## crocodile (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ich dachte auch, holste Dir was ordentliches und gut ist. War/bin nur ziemlich verunsichert, ich will ja auch möglichst lange Spaß dran haben. Und eigentlich wollte ich auch nur die Batterie ans Ladegerät packen und fertig. Habe mir dieses Ladegerät geholt, weil ich damit auch meine KFZ- und Starterbatterie für den Aussenborder mal laden kann und kein zweites Gerät mitschleppen brauche. Und es lädt doch mit 20A, nur wenn 2 Batterien gleichzeitig damit geladen werden sind´s 10A.

@ Frankia: von "auf Gel" umschalten habe ich in der Anleitung nichts gefunden, bei mir ist von AGM die rede, oder ich seh den Wald mal wieder nicht?


----------



## Frankia (1. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> und ich behaupte, dass die batterien mit konfektionierten zellen genauso lange halten wie versprochen auch ohne Balancer



Das glaube ich auch. Man kann auch im Winter mit Sommerreifen fahren. Balancer haben eine Schutzfunktion.

http://youtu.be/FvkiyVTvhMI

@crocodile: du hast recht


----------



## mlkzander (1. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

@crocodile

ich dachte du willst 2 batterien gleichzeitig laden

wenn du ein flexibles ladegrät haben willst, ist das doppelding schon ganz gut


----------



## crocodile (13. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Hallo zusammen, habe nun 2 Tage ein wenig getestet, bin jeweils so max. 7h/Tag mit 55lbs E-Motor auf kleineren Stufen gefahren. Abends das Ladegerät im LiFeYPo Modus angeklemmt und nach jeweils 20 Minuten war die 90ah Batterie wieder voll. Denke das war also noch längst nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange, da sollten noch Reserven vorhanden sein. 
Eine Überladung sollte mit dem dazu passenden Ladegerät laut Verkäufer nicht auftreten: Eine Unterspannung soll mit einem E-Motor auch schwer provozierbar sein, der E-Motor würde unter 11V sowieso nicht mehr laufen. Also habe ich aktuell keine zusätzlichen Sicherungen. Ich werde vorerst noch ein Voltmeter anbringen und das ganze weiter beobachten.

Vielleicht sogar eine Überlegung, nur auf AGM-Stufe zu Laden, da schonender und mehr Zyklen. Aber die Angeltage werden auch wieder länger  

Da eine LiPo ja keinen Memory-Effekt haben soll hoffe ich, dass Nach-Ladungen auch mit guten (Rest-)kapazitäten nicht schaden. 

Bislang bin ich wirklich begeistert, noch nie so schnell geladen. Und auch Transportieren geht so grade noch, bin echt froh, dass es keine 30-40kg sind, wäre so gut wie unmöglich.


----------



## Frankia (13. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Hört sich ja Klasse an! 

PS: Dein Verkäufer hat unrecht und die Theorie, dass der Motor unter 11V nicht mehr läuft stimmt auch nicht ;-)

Hole dir ein Voltmeter!


----------



## Frankia (13. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ach so... Habe letzte Woche im Internetz gelesen, dass die Batterien bzw die Zellen bei jemanden bereits auseinandergedrifftet sind.


----------



## crocodile (13. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Voltmeter muss nur noch angeschlossen werden. Und klar findet man im Netz immer irgendwas, was ja auch gut ist/sein kann. Sind die denn total kaputt gedriftet?


----------



## mlkzander (14. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



Frankia schrieb:


> Ach so... Habe letzte Woche im Internetz gelesen, dass die Batterien bzw die Zellen bei jemanden bereits auseinandergedrifftet sind.



wo hast du das gelesen?
wie wurde die drift festgestellt?
wie wurde die batterie eingesetzt?

ich wette du kannst keine dieser fragen beantworten
so pauschale aussagen nützen niemandem..........


----------



## Frankia (14. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

@mike: ... doch alle, aber ich brauche mich eigentlich nicht rechtfertigen


----------



## Frankia (14. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



crocodile schrieb:


> Voltmeter muss nur noch angeschlossen werden. Und klar findet man im Netz immer irgendwas, was ja auch gut ist/sein kann. Sind die denn total kaputt gedriftet?



Nein, noch nicht kaputt, aber weit auseinander ... In weniger wie einem Jahr.


----------



## mlkzander (14. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

du musst dich ganz sicher nicht rechtfertigen, aber
wie gesagt, deine infos sind so wie sie sind wertlos

hörensagen und relativ.......... (was ist z.b. "weit auseinander" ?)

ich behaupte weiterhin, dass alle versprechen des herstellers  bei 
sachgemässer nutzung eingehalten werden

und bei weniger als einem jahr braucht man sich ja eh nicht sorgen, da hats ja noch garantie


----------



## Lucius (16. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



Frankia schrieb:


> Nein, noch nicht kaputt, aber weit auseinander ... In weniger wie einem Jahr.




Wie wurde das festgestellt!?
Hat er die Batterie geöffnet und die einzelnen Zellen nachgemessen oder kann man das auch ohne öffnen feststellen!?


@crocodile:

Ist schon zeimlich der Hammer mit den Ladezeiten,oder!?
Und bei unserem Steilufer zu den Steegen bin Ich über die 
13 Kg statt 32Kg immer wieder froh.....

Bis jetzt habe Ich auch immer mit dem LiYPo-Modus geladen,....meinst du es verlängert die Zyklenlaufzeit mit geringerem Ladestrom im AGM-Modus zu laden....!?


----------



## crocodile (16. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Hat wohl einige Vorteile im AGM Modus zu laden: größere Zyklenfestigkeit wird angepriesen. Habe auch gelesen, dass man die Akkus nicht komplett voll geladen Lagern soll. Das würde bei AGM-Ladestufe auch besser passen, lädt bis zu 80% des Gesamtvolumens. Ich werde das bei Gelegenheit  mal probieren, für kürzere Angeltrips vielleicht völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Frankia (16. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



Lucius schrieb:


> Wie wurde das festgestellt!?
> Hat er die Batterie geöffnet und die einzelnen Zellen nachgemessen



ja, geöffnet


----------



## Lucius (17. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



Frankia schrieb:


> ja, geöffnet




Und wie hat sich das bemerkbar gemacht?
Hat er einen Voltmeter dran und gesehen das die ganze Batterie nicht mehr voll geladen wurde?


----------



## Frankia (18. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Warum er den geöffne hat weiß ich nicht. Wahrscheinlich Neugier ;-) Heute kam mein Voltmeter mit Alarm für die 4 Zellen. Jetzt warte ich auf die Balancer.


----------



## Lucius (18. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



Frankia schrieb:


> Warum er den geöffne hat weiß ich nicht. Wahrscheinlich Neugier ;-) Heute kam mein Voltmeter mit Alarm für die 4 Zellen. Jetzt warte ich auf die Balancer.




Jetzt muss Ich nochmal Blöd fragen, wenn du die Balancer auf bzw. zwischen die einzelnen Zellen installiert hast, geht dann der Gehäusedeckel wieder zu !?;+


----------



## Frankia (18. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Nein... du brauchst was Neues...

zB: http://bit.ly/1kno1KS


----------



## Lucius (19. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



Frankia schrieb:


> Nein... du brauchst was Neues...
> 
> zB: http://bit.ly/1kno1KS




Ok, wow....das ist schon einiger Aufwand, auch finanziell dann noch zusätzlich....


----------



## ulf (19. März 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Hallo

Da man die Balancer eigentlich nur zum Laden braucht, müssten die eigentlich gar nicht mit in den Akkupack eingebaut werden. Es würde reichen, wenn man nur die Anschlüsse mit nach außen zieht und Ladegeräte mit Balacer benutzt.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Fr33 (1. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Hallo zusammen,


ich klinke mich hier mal rein. Habe auch vor unserem Kahn (ist ein Porsche Hecht 500) einen E-Motor zu verpassen. Würde wohl für nen guten Kurs an nen gebrauchten Minn Kota Maxxum T55 ran kommen.


Die Frage ist halt, welchen Akku man dafür nimmt. 
Der Akku wird nicht im Boot bleiben - muss also jedes mal wieder mit. Preislich sind ja die LI-Io mir eig noch zu teuer -  aber wenn man anstelle eines 100AH AGM ne 60er Li Io nehmen kann, wäre das nat besser.


Irgendwo wurde ja geschrieben, dass man bei der Li Io weniger AH benötigt als bei ner AGM oder GEL.


Was meint ihr was man für den Minn Kota so für 5-6h Angeln am besten nimmt? Lieber ne 100er oder mehr?


----------



## mlkzander (1. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

für 5 -6 stunden reicht der 60er lifepo akku sicher


----------



## Frankia (2. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Wenn der Maxxum 50 A hat, kannst du max. eine Stunde Vollgas fahren. Vermutlich bist du dann auch in der Nähe vom Akku-Tot.


----------



## Fr33 (2. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Moinsen,


verbraucht der "alte" Stufenlose Maxxum soviel Saft? Dachte immer die Stufenlosen wären sparsamer....


----------



## zokker (2. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Mit einem e-motor sollte man sich eh angewöhnen nie oder nur sehr selten in der höchsten stufe zu fahren.
Geschwindigkeit und stromverbrauch sind im höchsten maße exponential.


----------



## mlkzander (2. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

zokker hat zu 100% recht, das gilt für jeden e-motor und sogar für die benziner
die 5-6 std. beziehen sich natürlich auf nicht vollgas........


----------



## Frankia (7. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



crocodile schrieb:


> Welches Ladegerät nutzt man wenn man diese Balancer einbaut? Haben die empfohlenen Ladegeräte dann eine zu hohe Spannung (http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/IUoU-Ladegeraet-20A) oder sind die weiterhin zu verwenden?



Habe gerade mit dem Hersteller telefoniert. Das Ladegerät ist wohl für den Balancerberieb wegen der Ladekurve nicht geeignet. 

Egal...geht's in die Bucht. Neues Ladegerät und die Balancer sind bestellt :vik:


----------



## Frankia (20. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Habe hier übrigens nun mein LiPo-Ladegerät eingestellt.


----------



## pike-81 (21. April 2014)

Moinsen!
Für die Saison 2014 hab ich mir einen E-Motor gegönnt. 
Wegen Transport und Haltbarkeit wurde der mit einem Lithium-Akku (12V/90AH) und passendem Ladegerät ausgestattet. 
Nach diesem Thread bin ich verunsichert. 
Aufmachen, Balance einbauen, Voltmeter, Batteriemonitor...
Hab vor damit zu fahren, bis kaum noch Leistung da ist. Danach wird das Teil geladen, und gut ist. Sollte ich damit nicht hinkommen, wird halt ein zweiter parallel geschaltet. 
 Bei Überwinterung zwischendurch laden.
Zur Sicherheit habe ich noch eine Sicherung zwischen Pluspol und Motor. 
Mir wurde gesagt, daß man den nicht tiefenentladen kann, weil der Motor vorher eh kaum noch Leistung bringen würde. 
Außerdem hat der Traxxis 55 eine Batterieanzeige. 
Anscheinend ist das zu einfach gedacht?
Aufmachen und dran rumbasteln werde ich jedenfalls nicht. 
Gibt es denn hier User, die den einfach genutzt haben, und bei denen etwas schief gelaufen ist?
Petri


----------



## Lucius (22. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Bei mir bis jetzt noch nichts ,aber Ich hab die Batterie auch erst eine Saison genutzt......


----------



## pike-81 (22. April 2014)

Das ist doch schon mal beruhigend, danke.


----------



## scherthes (23. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Erfahrungen zu mir. Hab mir eine Gel-Batterie von Sonnenschein zugelegt. Sonnenschein gehört in dieser Sparte zu den Besten. Eine mit 65ah. Laut meinen Fragen in anderen Themen hätte die nach 2 Stunden leer sein müssen. Ich fahre aber jetzt schon 5 Stunden auf Stufe 3 oder 2 durch die gegend. Ich muss zugeben, das ich da nicht wirklich durchgestiegen bin. Ich hab mir halt jetzt mal gedachtrobieren geht über studieren. Die Gelbatterie hat mich 45 Euro gekostet. Mehr nicht. Die hat 20kg, ja, aber ich muss die 1 Minute ins Boot tragen, wenn überhaupt. Ihr redet über Batterien die 300 oder sogar 400 Euro kosten, als wäre dies nichts. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass es Familienväter gibt, die sich das auf einen Schlag nicht leisten können. Auf jeden Fall bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner Batterie und meinem Motor. Ich denke, das ist die Hauptsache. Jeder sollte auf seine Bedürfnisse achten und auf diesbezüglich kaufen.


----------



## Frankia (23. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Häh? ...warum sollte man nicht vergessen das es Familienväter gibt die sich das nicht leisten können?

Sollen sich jetzt die LiPo-Besitzer nur noch per PN unterhalten?

Keine Ahnung was du mitteilen willst, aber schön das du mit deiner Batterie zufrieden bist.


----------



## mlkzander (23. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

400€ ist doch heutzutage nichts mehr -oder?


----------



## Angler9999 (24. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Bedenke bitte, das Tiefentladungen der Batterie die Lebensdauer nimmt. Demnach passen die Aussagen schon. 

Es sollte möglichst nicht oft oder auch lange eine Unterladung stattfinden.


----------



## Angler9999 (24. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> 400€ ist doch heutzutage nichts mehr -oder?



Haste mal nen Euro oder haste mal 400 Euro....
oder
Wenn man 400 hat ist es wenig, wenn man 400 Euro nicht hat sind es viel....


----------



## Frankia (24. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



scherthes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ... in anderen Themen hätte die nach 2 Stunden leer sein müssen. Ich fahre aber jetzt schon 5 Stunden auf Stufe 3 oder 2 durch die gegend. ...



Hiermit bist du - was Informationen angeht - übrigens gaaaanz weit vorne: http://www.ebay.de/itm/291043443031

Eine Armbanduhr oder ein Handy "hat man ja"


----------



## Lucius (25. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



scherthes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> folgende Erfahrungen zu mir. Hab mir eine Gel-Batterie von Sonnenschein zugelegt. Sonnenschein gehört in dieser Sparte zu den Besten. Eine mit 65ah. Laut meinen Fragen in anderen Themen hätte die nach 2 Stunden leer sein müssen. Ich fahre aber jetzt schon 5 Stunden auf Stufe 3 oder 2 durch die gegend. Ich muss zugeben, das ich da nicht wirklich durchgestiegen bin. Ich hab mir halt jetzt mal gedachtrobieren geht über studieren. Die Gelbatterie hat mich 45 Euro gekostet. Mehr nicht. Die hat 20kg, ja, aber ich muss die 1 Minute ins Boot tragen, wenn überhaupt. Ihr redet über Batterien die 300 oder sogar 400 Euro kosten, als wäre dies nichts. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass es Familienväter gibt, die sich das auf einen Schlag nicht leisten können. Auf jeden Fall bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner Batterie und meinem Motor. Ich denke, das ist die Hauptsache. Jeder sollte auf seine Bedürfnisse achten und auf diesbezüglich kaufen.




Es geht hier doch nur um einen Erfahrungsaustausch von Besitzern einer Lipo-Batterie und Leuten die sich mit dem Gedanken tragen sich eine zu kaufen - das sich daraus der Zwang für alle anderen ableitet ebenso 400€ ausgeben zu müssen erschließt sich mir nicht...!?


----------



## Angler9999 (25. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Der Einzige wirklich nutzbare Vorteil (so sehe ich) ist das recht geringe Gewicht, (bei einem enormen Preis.) 

Andere Vorteile sehe ich nicht, da die Haltbarkeit von 10 Jahren für AGM/Gel Batterien ausreicht. Wer weiß was in 10 Jahren gibt.

Quelle:
http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Lithium-Gel-AGM-Akkuwahl


----------



## Frankia (25. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Stimmt, aber die Haltbarkeit wird nicht über die Zeit, sondern über die Ladezyclen definiert.


----------



## Angler9999 (25. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Preisgegenüberstellung

Lithium Batterie:
Batterie 90 AH   479€ plus Ladegerät 149€  
macht  ~630€.

AGM/Gel Batterie:
110 AH 199€ 

Ladegerät Ctek M200 ~180 €

http://www.bleiakku.info/CTM-CTV-110-12-Blei-Gel-Akku-Gel-Batterie-12V-110Ah.html

Zusammen ~380 €

Wenn ich jetzt Vergleiche, dann sind es 630€ zu 380€, wobei die Beträge noch nach unten korrigiert werden können. Falls bei der Lithium Batterie noch Mess/Steuer-Geräte angeschlossen werden müssen, fällt der Preisvergleich noch weiter zum ungunsten aus.

Bei den Kilos sind es etwa 16 Kg zu 35 Kg.

Preislich gesehen würde ich mich eindeutig zu einer AGM/Gel Batterie entscheiden. Wer auf das Gewicht achten muss entscheidet sich anders.


----------



## Angler9999 (25. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



Frankia schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber die Haltbarkeit wird nicht über die Zeit, sondern über die Ladezyclen definiert.



Ja richtig.
Kann wer das mal ausrechnen und einen Vergleich posten, damit es jedem ersichtlich ist. 

Annahme:
Jedes Wochenende 1 x Angeln im Zeitraum April-Sept.
Zusammen 26 Wochenenden je 1 mal Benutzung.

Ich denke durchschnittlich dürfte das passen, auch wenn es Leute, die mehr machen und auch viele, die nur 10-15 mal im Jahr den e-Motor benutzen.


----------



## Angler9999 (25. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Entweder 10 Jahre Haltbarkeit oder 3000 Ladezyklen hatte ich mal gelesen. Beides ist genug um sich für ne AGM oder Gel Batterie zu entscheiden ....


----------



## mlkzander (25. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

hättest du den ganzen trööt gelesen und oder dich mit der materie eingehender beschäftigt,
wüsstest du, dass du keine 110er agm mit einer 90er lifepo vergleichen kannst...........

und durchschnittswerte bringen niemandem etwas, wahrscheinlich reicht für den durchschnittlichen e-motor boot fahrer auch eine agm oder gel batterie, aber es gibt augenscheinlich einige für die das eben nicht reicht...........


----------



## Lucius (26. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ich kann nur sagen,das mir die 250 € ,die es mich mehr gekostet hat bis jetzt nicht bereue....
Ich hab einen sehr steilen Weg zu meinem Boot und Probleme mit der Bandscheibe - da zählt für mich jedes Kilo.
Und da Ich hoffe an dieser Batterie, auch ohne zusätzlichen, technischen Aufwand relative lange meine Freude zu haben, ist das für mich mehr als gerechtfertigt.....

Und Ich verstehe immer noch nicht den missionarischen Eifer von Angler9999 uns zu zeigen,das eine Gel-Batterie (was für mich die einzige Alternative war) etwas günstiger ist - what a surprise..! .....

Angler9999,...du kannst mir glauben das Ich mich vor dem Kauf solch einer Batterie zu solch einem Preis schon recht lange und auch genauer damit befasst habe und abgewägt habe, ob es mir Wert ist.....

Ich hab das Geld bei weitem nicht so locker sitzen, das für mich solche Ausgaben mal eben so "en passsant" passieren.


----------



## MegaBarsch (26. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ich war heute das erste Mal mit meiner neuen Kombi auf dem Wasser: LiFeYPo4 Akku 90Ah und Minn Kota Traxxis 55.
Der erste Eindruck war sehr gut! In einer Hand die Batterie (in der passenden Tasche#6), in der anderen Hand den Motor und die Ruten auf der Schulter in Richtung Steg. Alleine das Handling überzeugt mich mehr, als ich es erwartet hätte. |supergri
Ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung, AGM oder LiFeYPo... letzlich war das geringe Gewicht und die damit verbundene Flexibilität (ggf. Nutzung im Urlaub auf anderem Boot) ausschlaggebend. 
Hätte ich in unmittelbarer Nähe einen Liegeplatz mit Stromanschluss und dazu ein Boot mit dem entsprechenden Platz, hätte es auch einen AGM werden können.

Wie der Langzeittest ausfällt, wird sich zeigen...


----------



## Lucius (26. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



MegaBarsch schrieb:


> In einer Hand die Batterie (in der passenden Tasche#6), in der anderen Hand den Motor und die Ruten auf der Schulter in Richtung Steg. .......................
> Hätte ich in unmittelbarer Nähe einen Liegeplatz mit Stromanschluss und dazu ein Boot mit dem entsprechenden Platz, hätte es auch einen AGM werden können.
> 
> Wie der Langzeittest ausfällt, wird sich zeigen...




So schauts aus! 
Bei uns muss Ich erst 3 Treppen runter und da war Ich jedesmal am Anfang und am Ende eines Angeltrips völlig durch, und jetzt ist´s genau wie du´s beschreibst....!

#6


----------



## Angler9999 (26. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ich habe den gesamten Trööt zwei mal gelesen und auch einige Beiträge noch öfter.
Ich freue mich das Ihr mit der Lithium Batterie zufrieden seid. Ich wäre es sicher auch.
Ich habe diverse Beiträge bereit gelesen, wo gefragt wird, was für eine Batterie nehme ich....... Es gibt genug davon......
Mit meiner Aufführung will ich einigen Leuten es erleichtern, eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Eine Aussage welche besser ist habe ich nicht gemacht und kann ich nicht machen.

Ich finde gut, das Ihr Eure richtige Entscheidung getroffen habt und hoffe auf Standfestigkeit und Langlebigkeit eurer Batterien und viele dicke Fische.


----------



## mlkzander (26. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

dann wäre dein preisvergleich aber anders (reell) ausgefallen.........

und du hättest dich evtl. anders entschieden?


----------



## MegaBarsch (26. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich finde gut, das Ihr Eure richtige Entscheidung getroffen habt und hoffe auf Standfestigkeit und Langlebigkeit eurer Batterien und viele dicke Fische.



#6 Dito

Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten. Vor allem interessiert mich, wieviel Stunden ich durchschnittlich mit meiner Kombi fahren kann.


----------



## pike-81 (26. April 2014)

Hau mal ein paar Eckdaten raus. 
Hab auch die Kombi, aber bin erst am 2.5. auf dem Wasser. 
Was für ein Boot?
Wie lange warst Du draußen?
Wie schnell?
Will damit mit einem üblichen Leihboot schleppen.


----------



## MegaBarsch (26. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Hau mal ein paar Eckdaten raus.
> Hab auch die Kombi, aber bin erst am 2.5. auf dem Wasser.
> Was für ein Boot? --> Terhi 385
> Wie lange warst Du draußen? --> heute war nur testen angesagt, ca. 3 Stunden
> ...


.....


----------



## MegaBarsch (27. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Heute war ich knapp 7 Stunden unterwegs und der Akku hatte danach noch 13,10 Volt. Zu Beginn hatte er 14,15 Volt. Mir scheint die Restladung gemessen an der Fahrtzeit recht hoch!?
Oder gibt es irgendwann einen rapiden Leistungsabfall?
Ich messe derzeit mit einem Multimeter, um zu vermeiden, dass der Akku tiefendladen wird, bis ich ein Gefühl dafür habe. Die Batterieanzeige am Motor zeigte alle Symbole an, d.h. "voll".

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Der Motor lief dabei permanent, mal langsam und auch mit Vollgas.


----------



## mlkzander (28. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

ja das ist normal, die spannung fällt irgendwann recht schnell und deutlich ab


----------



## Frankia (28. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

...deshalb habe ich irgendwo im Shop gelesen, solle man sich nicht mehr nach den Batterieanzeigen in E-Motoren richten.


----------



## pike-81 (28. April 2014)

Und mir hat ein Händler gesagt, man könne den Akku nicht tiefentladen, weil der Motor vorher kaum noch Leistung bringen würde. 
Aber 7h permanent fahren, ist doch'ne Ansagen. Wenn man dann noch zwischendurch ankert und driftet, sollte ein Angeltag locker drin sein.


----------



## mlkzander (28. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

ich finde ein voltmeter aber trotzdem ratsam


----------



## crocodile (28. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Hat mir mein Verkäufer auch gesagt, Tiefentladen mit E-Motor sollte schwer sein. Zur Sicherheit Voltmeter beobachten, klar für´s erste. Aber wie verhält sich ein Akku bei zu frühzeitigem Laden? Da sie die Spannung ja unvorhersehbar schnell abbauen sollen, kann man wohl nie genau sagen wann der richtige Zeitpunkt zum Laden gekommen ist. 
Macht es dem LiFePo Y was aus, wenn er mehrfach bei sagen wir nur 20-30% Entladung wieder voll gemacht wird?


----------



## Frankia (28. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



crocodile schrieb:


> Hat mir mein Verkäufer auch gesagt, Tiefentladen mit E-Motor sollte schwer sein.



...würde ich auch sagen, wenn ich Verkäufer wär. Hätte er gesagt " Passen Sie bloß auf! ; ... einmal tief entladen, dann Mülltonne" ... hättest du die Batterie nicht gekauft.


----------



## pike-81 (28. April 2014)

Finde das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Er hätte dann ja entsprechendes Zubehör mitverkaufen kônnen. Ich fühlte mich in dem Gespräch gut beraten. Erst der Thread hier mit Balance, Voltmeter, Batteriemonitor usw. hat mich verunsichert.


----------



## MegaBarsch (28. April 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



crocodile schrieb:


> Macht es dem LiFePo Y was aus, wenn er mehrfach bei sagen wir nur 20-30% Entladung wieder voll gemacht wird?



Nein, das sollte kein Problem sein. Dieser sogenannte "Memory-Effekt" tritt wohl hier nicht auf.

Hier steht was dazu:
http://www.kleinboote.at/Batterie-Bootsbatterie-Marinebatterie

runterscrollen bis: *Wichtig - Ladung:*


----------



## MegaBarsch (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Update:

Gestern bei garstigem Nord-Ost-Wind ca. 8,5 Stunden auf dem See gewesen, überwiegend mit halber Leistung gefahren, aber teilweise auch mit Vollgas gegen den Wind.

Der Akku hatte am Ende noch eine Kapazität von 12,97 Volt. #6


----------



## pike-81 (3. Mai 2014)

Moinsen!
Jo, ich auch. Zum ersten Mal. 
Gegen den Wind (genaue Stärke unbekannt) hat der Traxxis 55 anfangs immerhin noch 3,7 km/h gemacht. 
Nach ca. 8h Schleppen+Ankern, sind wir vorsichtshalber auf Ruder umgestiegen, weil selbst bei Flaute keine 2km/h mehr erreicht wurden. 
Bei der Anzeige am Motorkopf leuchteten aber noch alle Dioden. 
Genaue Fahrtzeit ist leider nicht bekannt, aber mir sind das zu wenig Kapazität. 
Werde mir noch eine zwote LiPoY 12V/90A holen müssen. Bei so viel Kohle rudern zu müssen, ist deprimierend. 
Einmal ist mir nach längerer Vollgasfahrt die Sicherung rausgesprungen, und war ziemlich warm. Dann ging's aber weiter. 
Wir waren zwo Mann mit Ausrüstung im üblichen Kunststoffruderboot. 
Petri


----------



## MegaBarsch (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Mein Eindruck ist da eher positiv. Wenn ich bei > 8 Stunden Fahrt bei  2 Mann und Wind noch 12,9 V Restkapazität habe, hoffe ich,  dass ich alleine und bei normalen Windverhältnissen einen ganzen Tag lang  schleppen kann.

Hast du ein Multimeter? Falls nicht, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle eins besorgen (nicht teuer). Dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Bis 11,5 V kann man ja max. entladen. 

Wir waren gestern übrigens auch zu zweit.


----------



## Lucius (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ich finde auch 8 Stunden schleppen schon ziemlich lange, Ich denke da wäre eine vergleichbare AGM/Gel wohl eher in die Knie gegangen....


----------



## pike-81 (4. Mai 2014)

Der Vergleich zu anderen Batterien fehlt mir. Meine 8h waren auch nicht nur Schleppen, wir habe auch viel geankert. 
Jedenfalls ist es mir für einen kompletten Angeltag zu wenig. 
Macht ja nichts, kommt halt noch eine dazu. Dann reicht das dicke.


----------



## addicted (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde,

da ich Bootsbauer bin, habe ich mir ein Ruderboot gezeichnet und es auch gebaut(GFK, mit Teak und Mahagoniausbau  )

Die Maße des Bootes sind 2,65m x 1,2m. Als Motor habe ich einen Minn Kota Endura 30 gekauft.


Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, nach der Akkuart und -kapazität.


Was könnt ihr für Empfehlungen für diese Bootsgröße und den Motor aussprechen. Ich benötige das Boot zu Vertikalangeln und Schleppen.


Danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## Frankia (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



addicted schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde,
> 
> da ich Bootsbauer bin, habe ich mir ein Ruderboot gezeichnet und es auch gebaut(GFK, mit Teak und Mahagoniausbau  )



Bilder?


----------



## addicted (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



Frankia schrieb:


> Bilder?




Kommen! :m Steht gerade abgedeckt auf dem Trailer. Innen muss noch Topcoat gerollt werden und die Mahagoniausbauten klar lackiert werden. 

Desweiteren bekommt es noch Ausleger. 
Im Uschiffbereich muss ich noch 2 Schlingerkiele, bzw. aussenliegende Stringer anbringen. Auf diese kommen auswechselbare Polyamidleisten(Teflon) kommt um es auch ohne Beschädigungen an, bzw. über Land zu ziehen.

Was mir auch noch gefallen würde, wäre ein faltbares Verdeck, bzw. Sonnenschutz.


Ausserdem habe ich noch blau-schwarzes PET-Designgewebe. Damit könnte man den Rumf noch ablaminieren, bzw. Akzente setzen. Mal schauen.








Aber nochmal zum ursrprünglichen Thema zurück, welche Kapazität würdet ihr mir bei der Batterie ampfehlen?


----------



## Matthias89 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Hallo,

bei deinem Motor und ner 100Ah AGM Batterie kommste auf die Zeiten in der 1. angehängten Datei.

Mit ner LiFePo mit 90Ah auf die Zeiten aus der 2. Datei

//edit 

Es muss im zweiten Bild natürlich heißen 
"Verfügbare Kapazität bei C3 (Ah)"


----------



## addicted (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

@ Matthias 89: Vielen Dank!

Mit wieviel kann man für ein LiFePo-Komplettsystem mit 90Ah rechnen? (Ladegerät, etc.)

Gibt es auch einen Entladeschutz, dass man die LiFePo-Batterien nicht unter 20% entlädt?


----------



## mlkzander (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

um die 700€

tiefentladeschutz:

http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Batteriewaechter-Tiefentladungsschutz

kannste auch von  mir für 25€ inkl. versand und garantie haben 

ps: Matthias seine berechnungen sind sehr theoretisch, der vorteil der lifepo ist 
in der praxis wesentlich grösser als es das papier erahnen lässt


----------



## addicted (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ok, das ist schon eine Hausnummer.

Wieviel würde ein äquivalentes Gel-System kosten und wie hoch wäre der Gewichtsunterschied? 

Ist neben der höheren Abgabeleistung ja auch ein Argument für die LiFePo-Akkus...


----------



## mlkzander (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

muss mich berichtigen, es sind nur um die 600€

der 90er lifepo wiegt etwa 15kg

ich lege mal eine 120er agm/gel zu grunde, die kommt der 90er mit viel guten willen am nächsten was die entnehmbare kapazität angeht

ein agm set mit wirklich guter zyklenfester batterie kostet um die 300€

ein gel set mit wirklich guter traktionsbatterie um die 400€

agm/gel mit 120ah wiegen um die 40 kg +/- 1-2 kg


----------



## Frankia (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

@addicedt: bist du auf Facebook? Baue auch gerade ein "Boot"


----------



## Meterjäger (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ich würde mich mal hier einklinken und hätte da mal ne Frage.
Ich liebäugele schon lange mit den Lithium Akkus,da ich mit 3 Bandscheibenvorfällen meine Gelbatterie mit 22 kg noch kaum ins Boot kriege.
Nun schreckt mich natürlich der Preis ab,aber letzten Endes bleibt mir keine Alternative.
Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen,das man die Akkus auch mit herkömmlichen Agm/Gel Ladern laden kann.
Nur fehlt dann halt etwas an Kapazität.
Meine Fragen wären....Wieviel Verlust an Kapazität habe ich?
Schadet es dem Akku?
Kann ich vorerst auf das spezielle Ladegerät verzichten und mit meinem jetzigen Lader die Batterie nutzen?


----------



## MegaBarsch (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Schau mal hier, da wird deine Frage genau erklärt:

http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Lithium-Gel-AGM-Akkuwahl

Unabhängig davon, kann ich dir diesen Akku sehr empfehlen. War vorgestern wieder für 11 Std. 
auf dem See (abzgl. 30 Minuten Pause). Bei überwiegend mittlerer Stufe und hin und wieder Vollgas hatte der 
Akku (90 ah) noch 13,15 Volt Restkapazität.... genial!


----------



## Meterjäger (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Kann man kaum glauben.
Wie lange könnt ich denn mit meinem Rhino Vx54 durch die Gegend fahren?
Bei mittlerer Stufe?
Sparsam ist der ja nicht gerade.
Hat diese Batterie soooooo viel Effizienz?
Ist ja echt doll.
Solange ich den Akku nicht zerstöre,könnte ich mit 80 Prozent Kapazität vorerst leben....


----------



## mlkzander (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

meine meinung:

kauf dir das ladegerät dazu - wenn schon denn schon

wenn du schon >400€ für den akku bezahlst, dann solltest du auch alle vorteile nutzen........


----------



## Meterjäger (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Stimmt auch wieder.
Rundumsorglos Paket.:q


----------



## MegaBarsch (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



Meterjäger schrieb:


> Kann man kaum glauben.
> Wie lange könnt ich denn mit meinem Rhino Vx54 durch die Gegend fahren?
> Bei mittlerer Stufe?
> Sparsam ist der ja nicht gerade.
> ...



Naja, einen Teil trägt sicher auch der Minn Kota Traxxis bei. Der ist stufenlos und hat einen digitalen Maximizer. 
Das heißt, er soll im Vergleich zu einem Schaltstufenmotor bei halber Geschwindigkeit auch nur die Hälfte an Strom verbrauchen.


----------



## Lucius (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ich habe zwar nur einen kleinen Minn Kota CS 34 am Akku ohne die Maxximizer-Funktion, aber Ich kann auch nur bestätigen das die Kapazität dieser Akkus höher ist als bei einer vergleichbaren AGM/Gel...
Und nach einem Tag auf dem Wasser dauert das laden bei mir vielleicht um die 2 Stunden....im Gegensatz zu einer Nacht bei den anderen......


----------



## MegaBarsch (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Stimmt, die geringe Ladedauer von ca. 2 Std. ist ein weiterer Vorteil!


----------



## Lucius (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

So wie es bis jetzt aussieht kann man der Lipo noch als positiv zuschreiben das Sie knapp einen Tag in ca. 5m Tiefe eines Baggesees überlebt.......|sagnix


----------



## ulf (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



Lucius schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nur einen kleinen Minn Kota CS 34 am Akku ohne die Maxximizer-Funktion, aber Ich kann auch nur bestätigen das die Kapazität dieser Akkus höher ist als bei einer vergleichbaren AGM/Gel...
> Und nach einem Tag auf dem Wasser dauert das laden bei mir vielleicht um die 2 Stunden....im Gegensatz zu einer Nacht bei den anderen......


Hallo

Das hat aber nix mit der Kapazität des Akkus zu tun, sondern, daß der höhere Ladeströme verträgt und dein Lader das auch kann.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## MegaBarsch (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



Lucius schrieb:


> So wie es bis jetzt aussieht kann man der Lipo noch als positiv zuschreiben das Sie knapp einen Tag in ca. 5m Tiefe eines Baggesees überlebt.......|sagnix



:q Sag bloß versenkt...? Naja, 5 m geht ja noch, bei meinem Liegeplatz hat`s derzeit 22 m... 
Du solltest sie künftig sichern... am besten mit einer Korkpose so groß wie ein Basketball :q


----------



## Lucius (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das hat aber nix mit der Kapazität des Akkus zu tun, sondern, daß der höhere Ladeströme verträgt und dein Lader das auch kann.
> 
> Gruß Ulf




Das mit der Kapazität bezog sich nicht auf die Ladezeit, aber Ich war mit dem selben Motor und einer guten Gel-Batterie (auch mit 90aH) mal ne Weile unterwegs und die war schneller am einknicken wie die Lipo......


----------



## Lucius (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



MegaBarsch schrieb:


> :q Sag bloß versenkt...? Naja, 5 m geht ja noch, bei meinem Liegeplatz hat`s derzeit 22 m...
> Du solltest sie künftig sichern... am besten mit einer Korkpose so groß wie ein Basketball :q



Da langt die Größe eines Basketballs wohl eher nicht... ,
Sieht auch etwas doof aus... ;-)


Zum Glück war das Boot schon am Steeg fest.
Bin gestolpert und hab die Bordwand aus versehen kurz unter Wasser gedrückt - so schnell konnt Ich nicht gucken wie der Kahn abgesoffen war....

Abends um 19.00.....#q

Der Händler sagte am nächsten Tag " die ist sowas von kaputt, so alt wird das Universum net...." (O-Ton, was auch immer er damit meinte...)

Ich zum Glück gleich am nächsten Tag um 14.30 mit nem Taucher vor Ort...
 Ich hatte auch noch eine Tasche an Bord mit meinen ganzen Gummis/Jigköpfen,Zangen,Material....,bestimmt auch nochmal gute 100-150 €, 
aber wir konnten innerhalb einer halben Stunde beides bergen......

Die Batterie fizzelte nach dem bergen an einem Kontakt und Ich hatte eig. keine große Hoffnung.

Hab dann zuhause die 4 gebündelten Blöcke aus dem Gehäuse geholt in dem schon Wasser war.....

Das diese selbst auch jeweils in einem ähnlichen Gehäuse sind, hat wohl verhindert das diese auch vollgelaufen sind..

Alles trocken gemacht und dann einfach mal ans Ladegerät gehängt...und siehe da, keine Fehlermeldung....normales Laden, auch keine wesentlich längere Ladezeit als für die von mir am Vortag gefahrene Strecke normal gewesen wäre......

Hab dann mal meinen Motor hier trocken 2 St laufen lassen mit Vollgas und alles läuft soweit wie immer....

Ich werde morgen mal auf´s Wasser und werde sehen , ob die Batterie auch im Dauertest besteht - aber Ich scheine ein riesen Schwein gehabt zu haben!

Mal die Frage in die Runde..:

Was müssten den die 4 einzelnen Zellen jeweils für Werte beim messen ausspucken, wenn Sie noch Ok sind?

Weiß das jemand?

Ich will die Tage mir ein Messgerät besorgen und mal die einzelnen Zelen durchmessen...


----------



## Frankia (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

"Alles trocken gemacht und dann einfach mal ans Ladegerät gehängt.."


Ich hoffe nicht in einem geschlossene Raum. Dass kann böse ins Auge gehen.


----------



## Lucius (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



Frankia schrieb:


> "Alles trocken gemacht und dann einfach mal ans Ladegerät gehängt.."
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe nicht in einem geschlossene Raum. Dass kann böse ins Auge gehen.




Nein ,habe Ich natürlich nicht, aber was sollte den passieren, beim Kurzschluß wäre doch nichts größer passiert, Ich dachte die platzen nur bei überladung?


----------



## Frankia (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



Lucius schrieb:


> Nein ,habe Ich natürlich nicht, aber was sollte den passieren, beim Kurzschluß wäre doch nichts größer passiert, Ich dachte die platzen nur bei überladung?



http://www.helambo.de/versuch-kurzschluss-eines-12s-lipo/


----------



## Lucius (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ok,nee.....da hab Ich wohl echt Glück gehabt :m
Aber das es keinen richtigen kurzen schon im Wasser gab wundert mich.....


----------



## Lucius (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

So, heute die Batterie mal 3 Stunden im Boot voll belastet und alles ist wie vor dem baden gehen....#v

Konnte dabei auch noch einen Hecht überlisten der knapp am Meter gekratz hat....:vik:


----------



## zokker (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



Lucius schrieb:


> Ok,nee.....da hab Ich wohl echt Glück gehabt :m
> Aber das es keinen richtigen kurzen schon im Wasser gab wundert mich.....



Warum? Süßwasser ist ein sehr schlechter leiter.


----------



## Lucius (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Dachte Ich ja auch, aber der Kollege wo Ich die gekauft habe sagte ja voller Überzeugung, die wäre kaputt und ist heute auch ziemlich erstaunt gewesen, das alles in Ordnung ist.....

Es hätte ja sein können, das Sie sich in der Zeit dann doch schon soweit entladen hätte auch ohne einen wirklichen "Kurzschluß", das Sie tiefenentladen gewesen wäre.......!?

Egal,hauptsache Sie geht...:q


----------



## Meterjäger (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Hallo an Alle.
Hätte nochmal ne Frage zu den Lithium-Akkus.
Stehe kurz vor der Bestellung.
Bis zu welcher Spannung darf ich definitiv entladen?
Reicht zur Überprüfung einfaches Voltmeter/Multimeter?
Wird die Batterie schon mit Polschrauben geliefert?
Ist das Ladegerät mit den nötigen Klemmen ausgestattet?
Will mich bei diesen Preisen nur vorab absichern,damit es keine Überraschungen gibt:q


----------



## rheinfischer70 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Schau mal hier, da findest du die wesentlich Angaben 

http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Lithium-Gel-AGM-Akkuwahl


----------



## Meterjäger (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Beantwortet mir höchstens eine Frage.
Da hab ich mich schon eingelesen.
:m


----------



## Lucius (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Polschrauben sind dran.


----------



## Lucius (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Welches Ladegerät willst du denn bestellen, da müsste doch auch im Lieferumfang drinstehen was dabei ist?


----------



## Lucius (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ich hab das mit der Spannungsüberwachung so gelöst:

Ich habe mir den Akku in eine größere Spinntasche gepackt

http://boddenangler.de/bilder/produkte/gross/Iron-Claw-Zubehoertasche-mit-7-Boxen.jpg

Die Köderbox oben habe Ich von allen Einteilungen "befreit" und habe dort die Halterung für mein Echolot festgeschraubt indem Ich im unteren,großen Boxenfach ein passendes MBF-Brett von unten dagegengehalten habe.

Im großen Boxenfach passt der Winston 90Ah Akku perfekt, daran habe Ich ein Kabel mit einem Hochstromstecker, so das Ich den Akku auch nicht mehr herausholen muss.

Und das Echolot ist am Akku angeschlossen und zeigt mir immer die Spannung des Akkus an....

In die Seitentasche passt das Echolot und oben um die Halterung liegt der Geber mit zusammengelegtem Kabel.

Vor dem Akku passt eine große Fox-Lure Box und in die verbleibende Seitentasche passen 2 kleine Lureboxen und eine Stingerbox und da habe Ich alles was Ich auf dem Boot brauch zusammen und habe Ich in einer Tasche alles tragbar und muss nur noch den Motor,Rute und Kescher tragen.

Geht alles wunderbar auf einmal zu tragen....


----------



## pike-81 (14. Juni 2014)

Moinsen!
Hab gelesen, das das Bild des Echos darunter leiden soll. 
Vor allem beim Maximizer, wie er z.B. im Traxxis verbaut ist. 
Ist da was dran?
Petri


----------



## Meterjäger (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Danke.
Anschlussklemmen sind mit im Lieferumfang.
Bis zu welcher Spannung darf ich maximal entladen?
Hab unterschiedliche Sachen dazu gelesen...........
Alle anderen Fragen sind ja geklärt.


----------



## Lucius (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Hab gelesen, das das Bild des Echos darunter leiden soll.
> Vor allem beim Maximizer, wie er z.B. im Traxxis verbaut ist.
> Ist da was dran?
> Petri




Ich hab "nur" einen Endura C2 34 dran und habe zu vorher, wo das Echolot an einer eigenen Batterie war, keinerlei Unterschied gemerkt......

Zur definitiven Untergrenze an Spannung kann Ich wenig sagen, Ich denke unter 9 V sollte wohl die Todeszone beginnen...

Wenn Ich den Akku voll geladen habe und bin mit Echolot und Motor einen halben tag unterwegs ( Ich schleppe allerdings so gut wie nie und fahr nur Spots an ) hab Ich selten einen Spannungsverlust über 0,5 V ....
Dazu gesagt unser See ist ca. 60 Ha groß....


----------



## mlkzander (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

das bild des echos leidet überhaupt nicht (habe einen endura max)

ich würde nicht unter 11v entladen

bei 9v ist sie schon lange tot !


----------



## Frankia (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

9v heißt : Neu kaufen!


----------



## Meterjäger (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

dann nehm ich lieber 11|supergri
danke


----------



## Meterjäger (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ich habe es getan!#t
Akku,Ladegerät,passende Tasche und Multimeter.
Ein Geburtstagsgeschenk vorab für mich.
Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.
Und endlich keine Schlepperei mehr.
Jetzt nur noch warten warten warten.
Nochmals Danke für die guten Tipps.
:m


----------



## Lucius (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ich denke Du und dein Rücken werden es nicht bereuen!#6


----------



## Meterjäger (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Tja,die erste Begegnung mit der neuen Technik war nicht so erfreulich.
Wollte die Batterie aufladen und nach cirka 15min Ladezeit,gab es einen heftigen Knall und die Sicherung in meiner Wohnung flog raus.
Ladegerät tot.....sowas von tot.
Naja,beim Händler angerufen und alles geschildert.
Ist wohl noch nie vorgekommen,behauptete er.
Habs zurückgeschickt und warte und hoffe auf ein Neues.
Jemandem sowas schon mal passiert?


----------



## Lucius (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Upps, nee....hab Ich noch nicht gehört und bei mir lief,wie schon geschildert - alles wie geschmiert,...shiet....das tut mir Leid....


----------



## Meterjäger (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Joa,einfach wohl Pech gehabt.
Ich hoffe die Retourabwicklung läuft reibungslos.


----------



## Lucius (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Bei mir war an zwei gecrippten Steckeranschlüssen das Kabel rausgerutscht,weils nicht richtig gecrippt war und das ging auch Reibungslos, sind aber auch nur 2 Kabel gewesen - wo hast du gekauft?


----------



## Meterjäger (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

bootsmotoren for you


----------



## Lucius (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ging eig. reibungslos bei denen.....


----------



## Meterjäger (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Nur komisch....keinen Retourenschein,nur Rechnung.
Am Telefon sagte er mir,einfach zurückschicken und dann gibts ein Neues.
Habs sofort weggeschickt.
Bin gespannt,wie lang ich noch warten muss.
Ist aber auch erst 3 Tage her.
Noch kam keine Info.


----------



## Lucius (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Du musst bedenken gestern war Feiertag, die sind vielleicht auch im langen WE........


Heute auch wieder 6 Stunden auf dem See gewesen und bestimmt zwei mal die 60Ha abgefahren, etwas geschleppt ; Echolot an die ganze Zeit und die Batterie ist gerade mal von 13.5 V auf 13.0 V#6


----------



## Meterjäger (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Nicht schlecht.
#6
Ach ja,da gabs ja noch so ein Feiertag.
Noch ne kurze Frage.
Wenn die Batterie randvoll ist,hat sie dann 13,5V?
Die bei mir jetzt rumsteht hat so 13,1V!


----------



## Lucius (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Also direkt nach dem laden hat die sogar bei mir fast 14,2 - 14,4 V, nach 12 Stunden hat Sie dann den Ruhestrom und der sollte laut Händler bei 13,5 Volt liegen.

 Ist dir denn das Ladegerät bei der Initialladung kaputtgegangen?

Dann war der Akku vielleicht noch nicht voll geladen!?


----------



## Meterjäger (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

ja,wahrscheinlich.
Das Ladegerät war nur 15min in Betrieb,bevor es knallte.


----------



## Lucius (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Ne Viertelstunde ist aber nicht gerade lange, wenn man davon ausgeht,das Sie ja nicht voll geladen war....

Na ja, mal abwarten, wie Ich ja mit meiner gesehen habe, halten die einiges aus..;-)


----------



## Lucius (21. August 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Mal wieder in die Runde gefragt:

Wie sind so die Erfahrungen der neuen Besitzer einer LiFePo!?

@Meterjäger: hast du ein neues Ladegerät mittlerweile, läuft alles?

Gruß


----------



## MegaBarsch (21. August 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Alles bestens!

Mein bisher längster Tageseinsatz betrug effektiv 11,5 Std. am Stück (ohne Pausen) und es waren noch Reserven vorhanden. Dabei war ich mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten unterwegs, auch Vollgas.
Damit sind meine Befürchtungen, ob der Akku einen ganzen Schlepptag ausreicht, ausgeräumt.

Fazit: Nicht billig, aber für mich war er den Preis wert! Ich habe für mich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen und bin mit dem Akku zudem noch so flexibel, dass ich ihn mitsamt Traxxis auch nach Schweden mitnehmen kann (was sich schon bewährt hat). Mit einem 30 - 40 kg- Klotz hätte ich das sicher nicht getan.


----------



## Lucius (21. August 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Hast du auch den 90 Ah Akku?

Für mich ist es genauso, da Ich meist nur zw. 3-5 Stunden auf dem See bin, wg. Familie und Jobs, habe Ich bis dato nur an der "Oberfläche" gekratzt.

Aber da Ich mir den Akku schön in eine DAM-Tasche gepackt hab, nach dem Fall ins Wasser auch das Aussengehäuse ab gelassen habe und auch mein Echolot sowie alle anderen Utensilien von Köderbox mit Jigköpfen bis zur Stingerbox,Zangen usw. nun alles in einer Tasche habe, möchte Ich den Luxus knapp 13-14 Kg schön über der Schulter zu tragen nicht mehr missen!

In einer Hand den Motor , in der anderen die Rute und Kescher - das war´s....bis jetzt den Kauf nicht eine Sekunde bereut....#6


----------



## crocodile (21. August 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*

Bin auch sehr zufrieden, habe jetzt 16 Ladezyklen (LiPo Modus) und war bisher nie unter 12V. Ladezeiten max. 2h, oft auch nur ne halbe Stunde - genial und total praktisch. Längster Einsatz auch so 12h mit Unterbrechungen, aber auch mit voller Geschwindigkeit. Und die Schlepperei ist eigentlich gar keine, wiegt ja wirklich nicht viel. Das wäre mit ner AGM oder Gel fast unmöglich und äußerst nervig.


----------



## MegaBarsch (21. August 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



Lucius schrieb:


> Hast du auch den 90 Ah Akku?



Ja, den 90er.


----------



## Lucius (22. August 2014)

*AW: AGM oder lithium ferrum polymer Akku?*



crocodile schrieb:


> Und die Schlepperei ist eigentlich gar keine, wiegt ja wirklich nicht viel. Das wäre mit ner AGM oder Gel fast unmöglich und äußerst nervig.




Rischdisch!#6

Man(n) muss ja auch an Alter denken........


----------

